# CNC made in tunisia by chawkiz



## chawkiz (8 يونيو 2010)

this my cnc made bay me

chawki zaidi 

tunisia 

kairouan


----------



## chawkiz (8 يونيو 2010)

we kaman ba3d a3mal bita3i


win challah 

el carte cnc 

elli hat koun el awwel afi montada el 3arab 

w a fi kol el montadayet


----------



## zamalkawi (8 يونيو 2010)

الأعمال جميلة
هل صنعتها على ماكينتك تلك؟


----------



## chawkiz (8 يونيو 2010)

aywa


----------



## ابو بحـر (8 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

شيء جميل اخي شوقي اهلا و سهلا بك معنا و مشكور جدا لتلبيتك الدعوة بالإنضمام لنا بشكل عام و لمساعدتك لي بشكل خاص تحياتي لك


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (8 يونيو 2010)

شىء مدهش بصراحة اعمالك رائعة


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (8 يونيو 2010)

ياريت تفيدنا فى طريقة عمل الاعمال ده


----------



## chawkiz (8 يونيو 2010)

momkin aktob bil english ?

because i have problem to write in arabic 

ok

2 or 3 day 

i put here the complet pcb and schematic 

the best cnc controller 

tested by me 

ok


----------



## besty (8 يونيو 2010)

chawkiz قال:


> momkin aktob bil english ?
> 
> because i have problem to write in arabic
> 
> ...


رايع جدا خويا ،حاجة تفرح بالرسمي،شرفت البلاد خويا 
تحب تكتب بالعربي هاو الرابط
http://www.lexilogos.com/clavier/araby.htm


----------



## faicel (9 يونيو 2010)

salut weld bladi, je suis un jeune tunisien et sa fait 2 ans que je cherche a fabriqué cette machine mais je n(arrive pas jusqu'a matnant a cause de la partie electronique
est ce que tu peut m'aidé


----------



## الامبراطور (10 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله ماشاء الله
الماكينة جميلة والاعمال ممتازه. ربنا يقويك


----------



## chawkiz (10 يونيو 2010)

faicel قال:


> salut weld bladi, je suis un jeune tunisien et sa fait 2 ans que je cherche a fabriqué cette machine mais je n(arrive pas jusqu'a matnant a cause de la partie electronique
> est ce que tu peut m'aidé


 

marhaba bik kouya 
ena deja kallamtik 2 jour 

tu peut me contacter 

et je tappel autre foi 
li mazid essouwar 3la el makina chouf el facbook chawkizz zaidi

24238031


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (10 يونيو 2010)

صحيح يايريت تفيدنا اكثر فى هذة الاعمال المدهشة


----------



## chawkiz (12 يونيو 2010)

شكرالكم المفيد اني مستعد لمساعدة من ليس لديه الماديات الكافية لصناعة السنسي في تونس كل السيكويلت موجودة عندي و كدلك البرامج المجانية و كل شيء يخص المكنة ارجو من كل من يود الاتصال بي


----------



## الرسام الصغير (13 يونيو 2010)

عمل رائع تستحق - شكرا :1:


----------



## وليد الحديدي (14 يونيو 2010)

جميلة جداً
شكراً على الجهود المبذولة 
و مبروك الإنجاز
و المزيد من التوفيق و النجاح بإذن الله


----------



## chawkiz (14 يونيو 2010)

merci walid 

i wait pour skype or msn 

to contact you


----------



## وليد الحديدي (14 يونيو 2010)

بس انا أستخدم yahoo messenger و ليس عندي skype و لا msn ، على العموم أنا موجود على الفيسبوك و إيميلي موجود على صفحتي عشان تضيفني ‘ذا كان عندك yahoo messenger


----------



## chawkiz (15 يونيو 2010)

in chaallah 

ana 3andi 
ktir mofajaat 

likom


----------



## chawkiz (16 يونيو 2010)

صمعة باريس
new creation


----------



## ابو بحـر (16 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



chawkiz قال:


> صمعة باريس
> new creation


يا سلام عليك شي رائع اخي شوقي


----------



## chawkiz (16 يونيو 2010)

chokran

ابو بحـر

ayna wasalan a3mellouka fi cnc moutachwwik li ba3d min afkarik


----------



## chawkiz (24 يونيو 2010)

بعض الاعمال الفنية الاخرى 


و شكرا


----------



## ksaid (25 يونيو 2010)

*موقع جميل*

كلنا نستطيع ان ننقل من اي موقع حتى ولو كان روسي
http://lookatgame.com/index.php?key=VECTRIC
ليكن شعارنا نقدم ما نعمل 
لا نكذب على انفسنا


----------



## chawkiz (25 يونيو 2010)

ksaid قال:


> كلنا نستطيع ان ننقل من اي موقع حتى ولو كان روسي
> http://lookatgame.com/index.php?key=VECTRIC
> ليكن شعارنا نقدم ما نعمل
> 
> ...


----------



## zamalkawi (25 يونيو 2010)

الأخ شوقي، الأمر ليس تشكيكا
ولكن الصورة ذات الاسم 6.jpg ليست مشابهة للصورة على الموقع الروسي، وإنما متطابقة بنسبة مئة في المئة
وهذا لا يعني سوى شيئا من اثنين
إما أن الروسي قد حصل على الفيديو منك ووضعه في موقعه
وإما أنك قد أخذت الصورة من الموقع الروسي ووضعتها هنا
مرة أخرى، ليست الصورتان متشابهتين، وإنما الصورتان متطابقتان
وهذا ليس تشكيكا فيك، وإنما واقع


----------



## chawkiz (25 يونيو 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> الأخ شوقي، الأمر ليس تشكيكا
> ولكن الصورة ذات الاسم 6.jpg ليست مشابهة للصورة على الموقع الروسي، وإنما متطابقة بنسبة مئة في المئة
> وهذا لا يعني سوى شيئا من اثنين
> إما أن الروسي قد حصل على الفيديو منك ووضعه في موقعه
> ...


 


الصور الثلات ماخودة من عدة مناطق

لكن انا عملت مثلها تماما 

لم اقل ان هده الور ملكي


----------



## chawkiz (25 يونيو 2010)

الاخ الهادي التونسيراى عدة صور الابنتي 

3 دي و عدة اعمال اجمل من هدا 

و مع الاسف ينقلب علي و يحرض الاخرين 

لدي 3 سنوات في هدا المجال


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (25 يونيو 2010)

يا إخواني الماكينة هي الأصل ودعكم من الصور.
الأخ شاوكيز إنما أراد أن يقول لنا أنه أنتج شيئاً مطابقاً لما أدرجه بالصورة , ولا يعني كلامه أن الصورة ملكه.

فكثير ما ينتج الشخص عدة أشكال دون أن يقوم بتصويرها , فيقتبس صورة لنفس الشكل الذي أدرجه من موقع آخر.
ولا أجد حرج في هذا

وفقنا الله جميعاً إلى الصالح العام


----------



## chawkiz (25 يونيو 2010)

شكرا سيف الله ان الله وحده يعلم ما هي نيتي في دلك 

و اريد المساهمة بقدر المستطاع و لا اريد الاحتكار 

لدي الاف المشاركات في المنتديات الاخرى فاردت ان ادعم هدا المنتدى بافكاري 
الجديدة و لدي 
ما اضيفه صدقوي لدي برامج و مشاريع لم تطرح من قبل في اي منتدى 

و لدي مفاجاة كبرى تعود بالفائدة على كل عربى و مسلم 

و لن انتبه لمن يريد ان يفسد علي ما اقوله و سوف ادعم كل من يريد ان يصنع ماكنة السي ان سي 

في كل المجالات electronique + mecanique + software 

شكرا


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (25 يونيو 2010)

chawkiz قال:


> ما اضيفه صدقوي لدي برامج و مشاريع لم تطرح من قبل في اي منتدى
> 
> و لدي مفاجاة كبرى تعود بالفائدة على كل عربى و مسلم
> 
> ...


في انتظار مشاركاتك وتصميماتك يا أخ شوقي


----------



## ali hedi (26 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام و عذرا من الاخ محمد بن اسماعيل لجعل صفحات هذا المنتدى للمواضيع التافهة
ولكن وجب عليا الرد على الاخ chawkiz وادعوا الله ان يشفيه
وادعوا الاخوة الشرفاء ان يتصفحوا مشاركتيً صناعة ماكينة cnc في تونس و مشاركته 
و من تاريخ ادراج صور ماكينتي و ماكنته تفهمون قليلا من حقيقة ادعائه الباطل
ـ انا لا ادعي الخبرة الطويلة في مجال cnc هي عام واحد تمكنت فيه من صناعة مكينة مقاس 120*230 cm واشتغل
بها الان والحمد لله واشهد الله انه لم يساعدني و لو بشي قليل احد في ذلك ما عدى قراءة المنتديات الغربية
2ـ انا وضعت صور مكينتي في المنتدى بصفتي تلميذا لا معلما ولا اشهارا لاصطاد اخواني و ابيع لهم الهوى
3 ـ والمشكلة يا اخواني ان السيد chawkiz لا تربطني به اي علاقة سوى اننا تقابلنا مرتين لا داعي لذكر الاحداث التي حصلت في تلك المقابلة احتراما للبلد ـ والوطن ـ والدين الذي يجمع بيننا 
مع العلم ان السيد يقطن بعيدا على العاصمة 200 كلم وهو يشتغل في تصليح الهاتف الجوال و انا اشتغل في الاشهار والديكورات والصناعات التقليدية لذلك لا ارى مبررا لهذا الكذب و الغل الغير مبرر
[


----------



## ksaid (26 يونيو 2010)

chawkiz قال:


> ksaid قال:
> 
> 
> > كلنا نستطيع ان ننقل من اي موقع حتى ولو كان روسي
> ...


----------



## ابو بحـر (26 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



ali hedi قال:


> السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام و عذرا من الاخ محمد بن اسماعيل لجعل صفحات هذا المنتدى للمواضيع التافهة
> ولكن وجب عليا الرد على الاخ chawkiz وادعوا الله ان يشفيه
> وادعوا الاخوة الشرفاء ان يتصفحوا مشاركتيً صناعة ماكينة cnc في تونس و مشاركته
> و من تاريخ ادراج صور ماكينتي و ماكنته تفهمون قليلا من حقيقة ادعائه الباطل
> ...


اخي علي تحياتي لك اخونا شوقي إنسان جيد و مجتهد و أنا طلبت منه ان ينضم الى فريق عملنا و هو لبى الطلب و انضم الينا و نحن جميعا سنتعاون و نعلم بعض و سنحترف جميعا و لكن لي رجاء خاص عندك و انا واثق انك لن تخذلني لا تجرح و تشكك بمقدرة اخونا شوقي و يلي ما ممكن يصير اليوم بعد فترة رح يصير و النت بعلم الكل و نحنا لازم نتعاون مع بعض جميعا و نكون فريق عمل واحد حتى ننجح و نتميز جميعا 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## ابو بحـر (26 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



ksaid قال:


> chawkiz قال:
> 
> 
> > السلام عليكم
> ...


----------



## chawkiz (26 يونيو 2010)

الانسان المريض هو الدي يتهم الناس بالمرض 

بينك و بين الله 

لن اخضع لطلباتك ابدا 

و سوف اساعد كل من يستحق 

و كفاك .. استطيع ان اكتب ما يلين الحجر 

و لكن اكتب الا الحقيقة


----------



## ali hedi (26 يونيو 2010)

chawkiz قال:


> اقدم كامل اعتداري للاخي الكبير
> 
> الهادي و لقد توصلنا لحل و قد تدخل بيننا الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> ...



:59:


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (29 يونيو 2010)

تصميم الكرة للأخ شوقي أعجبني جداً
سأحاول رسمها على برنامج الأوتو كاد وتنفيذها إن شاء الله


----------



## chawkiz (29 يونيو 2010)

لا يا صديق 

الكرة لم اصممها انا و ليس عملي بل صممت واحدة تشبها 
سوف اضع صور جديدة لتصاميمي اتا 

اجمل بكثير 

اتصل بي فلدي مخططات جديدة


----------



## bbilel (30 يونيو 2010)

انا من جربة و اعرف ان الاخ شوقى متقدم فى هذا الميدان


----------



## chawkiz (4 يوليو 2010)

شكرا ايها الاخ لاbiblel 

هل من الممكن ان تتصل بي 

لم اتعرف عليك


----------

